# YES!! finally picking up a 180 gal. stocking?



## supergourami (Apr 12, 2011)

finally getting my second 180 gallon tank (my first one broke) i will start cyclling it tommorow but now the question is what should i stock it with? i already have 1 silver aro what should i put with him? he is around 15"


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

Get 400 neon tetra!

Well, with a 180, you can do SA cichlids or go with larger semi aggressive

Or you can put in a pair of guppies and they will fill it up in no time


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

buy my New Guinea Tiger Datnoid @ 11.5" 

stock it with 10" tigrinus, 10" bagarius yarrelli, 12" armatus, 8" L24 pleco and finish it off with a 8" flagtail


----------



## supergourami (Apr 12, 2011)

the goonch whould bust the tank in no time LOL but as for the other its possible


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

supergourami said:


> the goonch whould bust the tank in no time LOL but as for the other its possible


nah, it would take forever to grow to monster size 

if your thinking of getting a tigrinus, I am thinking of parting mine out


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

I still like my 400 neon idea


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

pyrrolin said:


> I still like my 400 neon idea


but his arow is not 28", it's only 15", it will pick the 400 neons out one by one


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

how about a school of clown loaches for the bottom?


----------



## supergourami (Apr 12, 2011)

i just picked up the tank its looking good will be up and running between tommorow and friday. going to be stocked with just the aro , 3 parrot fish to start and my 7in plec. 
how much you parting you tig for bigfishy?


----------



## supergourami (Apr 12, 2011)

Hitch said:


> how about a school of clown loaches for the bottom?


if i can find (and afford) some larger ones. and whats the growth rate on goonch cats?? if its slow where can i pick one up?


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

Nature rarely makes a huge fish that grows slowly and takes forever to reach its full potential. If it did the species would be extinct by now.


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

Hitch said:


> Nature rarely makes a huge fish that grows slowly and takes forever to reach its full potential. If it did the species would be extinct by now.


Not if the species is in hard to reach area, or miles from civilization 

Is 7 years short? or is it long? you decide? 

As for the Gnooch, it takes about 7 years to be able to eat you (around 4ft) 

I forgot two important factors, it needs cold water & strong current, it won't do in your tropical tank >.<" (scratch it off your list)


----------



## WiyRay (Jan 11, 2009)

pyrrolin said:


> I still like my 400 neon idea


Although your 400 neon is a good idea... 800 neons are better.


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

civilization? and hard to reach? that has little to do with it as long as there are predators in the waters...

and I highly doubt the growth rate of this fish would be linear for the duration of the 7 years. If anything, I would imagine it having a growth rate in a S-curve fashion. With initial growth rate slow as its still a small fry, then reach an exponential growth period to reach a safe size...and then slowly towards its true adult size. If we use the 4ft in 7 years as a linear growth rate....it would be about an inch every 6 months....which seems highly unrealistic

anywho, regardless if its a slow or fast grower. Why even bother with a fish that you know you will not be able to house at its full size. What can you do with it once it outgrows the tank? There arent many people out there that can house fish that big.


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

Hitch said:


> civilization? and hard to reach? that has little to do with it as long as there are predators in the waters...


That's the top predator in that river! 



Hitch said:


> and I highly doubt the growth rate of this fish would be linear for the duration of the 7 years. If anything, I would imagine it having a growth rate in a S-curve fashion. With initial growth rate slow as its still a small fry, then reach an exponential growth period to reach a safe size...and then slowly towards its true adult size. If we use the 4ft in 7 years as a linear growth rate....it would be about an inch every 6 months....which seems highly unrealistic


It's possible, most datnoids grow about 1" - 1.5" per year after it reaches 5"-6" in the first year 

so the gnooch takes about 2 years from a baby size to 18"... and then slowly working its way up to 48" in the remaining 6 years 



Hitch said:


> anywho, regardless if its a slow or fast grower. Why even bother with a fish that you know you will not be able to house at its full size. What can you do with it once it outgrows the tank? There arent many people out there that can house fish that big.


You should tell that to supergourami, and worry about his Silver in a few years xD


----------



## supergourami (Apr 12, 2011)

i already have a buddy on MFK with a 2000gallon pond that will eventually house my silver arowana as for the goonch coldwater:"( and i saw that araimpamag had a goonch for 7 years in his 15000 and it only got to 3feet


----------



## supergourami (Apr 12, 2011)

just got the tank on the stand , its being filled as i type, will be seeding the tank tonight aswell pics tommorow


----------

